# John Deere L120



## Ryano (Jul 7, 2005)

My lawn tractor stopped moving yesterday while mowing, I was wondering if any one has had the same or similiar problem. The drive belt is still intact, I could smell rubber burning. It will move slowly if it is going straight on level hard ground. I'm afraid JD is going to take me to the cleaners on this one. I'm wondering if there is a tensioner or something that has failed. It is difficult to see up under there real good.:hairout:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

So start taking it apart and figure it out: they're really pretty easy to work on...


----------



## Poncho (Oct 12, 2004)

Sounds like what is happening to my L120. Will only move on level ground. The shop told me that the transmission is going out and it would not be cost effective to repair.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Just curious, how many hours do you have on yours that is failing?


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I think you have 2 belts on your L120. One for drive and the other for blades. If you smell rubber burning, I would suspect a stick or something in the drive belt. Had that same problem with mine and it was just a stick. Also make sure that your little lock gadget is pushed all the way in.


----------



## dieselmaker (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes it has 2 pullies under the body for the drive belt. You have to take the deck off to get to them. The last time i changed that belt it took about 30 minutes. You can replace the bearings in the pulies also and not have to pay John Deer. If you have any more questions ask me. I have spent half a life time working on mine.

Jason


----------

